# Trouble Creating Signature



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

when I created a signature just now, it showed in the preview, but when I saved it, I was returned to the 'subscribed threads' page and it wasn't saved. Ideas?


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh. there it is.


----------

